# Greetings!



## mapman965 (Nov 1, 2019)

Just found this forum and decided to join. I am about 18 months post divorce and coming up on 2 years since I discovered my ex-wife was unfaithful at various points during our 20 year marriage. I’m hoping to both learn and contribute!


----------



## aquarius1 (May 10, 2019)

Welcome to TAM!


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome -- I know your experience will help a LOT of folks here...


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome to TAM.


----------

